# Sony HX909?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is the HX909 the top of the line model that Sony has out right now?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe that Sony makes what one could consider a top of the line model. They all have various different features. But none of them have all the features.

The HX line is their 'Picture Quality' line and it would be the line that I would be looking at if I were to buy one. :T

Hope this helps!


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

It is considered the top of the line 2D/3D ready tv as it does have a few features none of the other tvs do. Specifically the Advanced Intelligent local dimming and ultra black screen. The LX900 is close but is slightly behind the HX909 in terms of total PQ. That said the HX810 is very close but not quite as good.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Got an awesome deal on the 46", PS3, and 3D starter kit. Should be here in a few days. Thanks for the info.


----------

